
Hitler Uses Docker, Annotated - slyall
https://zwischenzugs.wordpress.com/2016/04/12/hitler-uses-docker-annotated/
======
the_duke
Best moment:

"I'll move everyone to windows!"

-> Girl crying

-> "Don't worry, you can use bash on Windows 10 now".

~~~
curiousgal
I lost it at that one!

Kidding aside, this is highly educational.

------
desdiv
"You think everything in [a] public repo is secure because it's OSS?!"

The original line was:

"Everybody has been lying to me. Even the SS!"

The timing of the "SS" part matches almost perfectly. That was a really nice
touch. Bravo!

------
caleblloyd
Hilarious:

"You don’t even run your own machines anymore! People run on GCE, in VM
instances that run in Linux containers on Borg!"

------
qwertyuiop924
Or just use zones or jails. They don't solve all your problems, but they ARE
secure, and you don't have to run them on a vm in production.

Just sayin'.

~~~
justincormack
You know Oracle is about to release a Docker for Solaris port? Using zones?
Docker is a set of tooling that makes process isolation technology easy to
use, if you don't like Linux that is a different issue.

~~~
drdaeman
I'm not sure Docker makes isolation and resource constraints significantly
easier, compared to pre-existing technologies (OpenVZ, LXC) - such things were
already very easy to use with those. Maybe Docker makes some things even
easier, but just slightly - like pre-configured port forwarding.

Moreover, I'm not really sure Docker is about isolation any much. I think I've
read that I shouldn't rely on isolation it provides.

The essence of Docker, as I get it, is mostly about the image/layer-based
dirt-cheap packaging, playing well on the deficiences of most commonly used
packaging systems (dpkg, rpm, pacman), like inability to have multiple
versions of the same package set up at the same time.

~~~
LeanderK
I even use docker in hobby-projects, because it makes (once you have figured
it out) deployment so easy. Its easy to ship, update and ships fully
configured (especially if you the debug and production docker-compose share a
common root).

It still sometimes happens that i am amazed how easy it is. A few weeks ago i
switched servers for a small project and docker-compose up was all i needed to
do.

~~~
drdaeman
How do you manage secrets (e.g. passwords or keys)?

I was puzzled by this and came to the conclusion Configuration Management [CM]
is best left to the actual CM tools, and Docker just isn't one.

That was in the days docker-compose wasn't even a choice for me, because docs
explicitly said that it's not for the production - but even now I don't see a
sane way to automatically (re)configure 2-3 hosts[1] in with a single CLI
command (and keep the secrets defined in one single "master" place that's
outside of version control) with the Docker-provided toolset. Which is dead
easy with Salt or Ansible (+bare Docker, of course, since it's Docker
containers that are deployed)

(Haven't looked into recently-introduced Docker Swarm, though, maybe they have
something there.)

~~~
LeanderK
yeah, thats still not easy (or trivial, its not hard) for larger projects.

I use environment variables for smaller projects, i have predefined
environment variables for the images that get substituted for the real thing
by docker compose, which in turn uses environment variables (here is an
example:
[https://github.com/intellimate/Server/blob/master/image/comp...](https://github.com/intellimate/Server/blob/master/image/compose/production.yml)).

For larger projects i would use docker-swarm or kubernets, they have their own
solution.

------
j1vms
The best part of this is that buddy spent first 15 seconds of the video
explaining the system improvements they made before getting to what was
essentially "by the way we had 70% unrecoverable data loss". haha!

------
mirimir
What's the point of using Hitler?

~~~
krisdol
It's a long-running meme to use this movie clip and subtitle it in different
ways. Some do a better job than others. My personal favorite is Hitler uses
Git[1].

[1]:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CDeG4S-mJts](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CDeG4S-mJts)

~~~
chrisper
I can never enjoy these clips since I speak German. So I can't read subtitles
that say other stuff than what the people in the clips say.

~~~
pjmlp
I guess it is something one has to learn.

I do speak German and can still follow, because in Portugal we always subtitle
except for children movies, so we learn to selectively pay attention to either
subtitles or audio depending on the movie and our language skills.

As far as I am aware this happens in all countries that have a subtitles
culture, instead of dubbing like in Germany.

However I am also not a big fan of these clips, given the historical
relationship. Not sure how much one should actually it for jokes.

~~~
nickpsecurity
"However I am also not a big fan of these clips, given the historical
relationship. Not sure how much one should actually it for jokes."

Grey area for me. It's a fictional work, AFAIK, based on some evil shit in
history I generally don't joke about. The scene is nearly perfect for remixes
to the point many great ones have been made with it. SO, on other hand, maybe
remixing his downfall in educational and entertaining ways isn't so bad after
all. :)

------
jkot
I get it is 'funny meme', but it is getting a bit old.

------
oceanswave
Meh.

1) Take any trending tech, write a cynical piece about it. 2) Post to Hacker
News 3) Repost to Hacker News 4) Rake in the internet points.

Improved experience? No. Suggested alternatives? No. Made the world a better
place? No. Helped original OSS authors out? No.

Had Fun? Maybe.

~~~
Xylakant
Docker is a well funded enterprise, they can stand a little ridicule -
especially when it points out existing, as of yet unsolved issues. You may
dislike the form in which the message was delivered but a farce can be quite
educational while still being funny.

~~~
cbHXBY1D
This isn't even a critique/ridicule of Docker. It's an explanation of the
technologies and names used in the satirical video.

The author, Ian, actually does a great job of explaining Docker and it's use
in this post.

